# Company default on payment



## Jenser (5 Jul 2019)

Hi folks

Could anyone advise  on posting a social media campaign against a company who will not pay our business money owed for work completed.  They have confirmed in writing that they have moved supplier through no fault of ours and have thanked us for our quality service.  We have absolutely no difficulty with this decision.   The same company is expanding rapidly and simply refuse to pay us citing multiple reasons not to.  This has been going on for the past few weeks.  We are also considering standing outside their premises with placards!!  This is something we don't want to do or should we have to?

All advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Easeler (5 Jul 2019)

Talk to joe


----------



## Jenser (5 Jul 2019)

Thanks Galwaypat that too will be taken on board.


----------



## Easeler (5 Jul 2019)

Live line provides a service with a team of researchers behind it,  We all pay for it  through our tv licence and other taxes maybe a phone call from them might get the ball rolling. Name and shame these people that won't pay there bills that's my way of thinking


----------



## Jenser (5 Jul 2019)

Thank you Galwaypat, fingers crossed we will have success


----------



## gimp (6 Jul 2019)

Maybe suggest gently to them you will be reporting them to the Police for fraud and more importantly you will report them to the Revenue Authorities. This normally helps focus. I would suggest to avoid discussion with them just do it by email and give them a reasonable time to pay and a date at which you will go forward with reporting them


----------



## torblednam (6 Jul 2019)

gimp said:


> Maybe suggest gently to them you will be reporting them to the Police for fraud and more importantly you will report them to the Revenue Authorities. This normally helps focus. I would suggest to avoid discussion with them just do it by email and give them a reasonable time to pay and a date at which you will go forward with reporting them



What fraud??

What Revenue / tax offence??


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2019)

Jenser
You have to be wary of defamation here.    If they dispute that the debt is owing, then you could be in real trouble if you publicise it. 

I remember a solicitor suggesting applying to appoint a liquidator.  It would be expensive, if you follow through with it and the court would probably reject it, but it might frighten them.

Are you in a trade body? Could you alert other suppliers? 

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (6 Jul 2019)

A placard might work. It did for a poster on here years ago. 

And if I remember  rightly a housebuyer managed to get the builder to fix her house as he was selling the next phase of houses and she put up a placard on her window.

What excuses are they giving for not paying?


----------



## cremeegg (6 Jul 2019)

Hold on a minute.

Now I am all in favour of standing up for yourself but this is about what is in your own best interest.

Are you continuing in business, with other business customers. What do you think their reaction would be if they saw you placarding a former customer.

Thats before you get to the libel issue, though if you are careful that isn't a problem, i.e. don't say anything directly against them, you can say we are suffering, and we worked for XXX and we are still waiting for payment. Do not say, that they haven't paid what they owe, or that they are funding their expansion on the back of their suppliers.

You can't apply to appoint a liquidator unless you can prove the debt. If you can do so then that is a very powerful tool. Its also a wonderful feeling. I once rang a non payer and told him that I was applying to the court to wind up his business, he told me to get lost, every one and everyone was after him for money, what was so special about me. But I had negotiated a discount with his fellow director, and as he had signed the deal the debt was proved. A week after the phone call I was paid. A few months later he went bust. A good solicitor can advise you.

The point about your own reputation still applies.


----------



## rob oyle (7 Jul 2019)

Jenser said:


> We are also considering standing outside their premises with placards!!


Instead of that, get a 'Debt Collector' hi-vest jacket and have someone sit in their reception area until action is taking... no sure what industry they're in but no one wants to think their business counterparts are hard to get money out of, or especially that others might be made aware of this.


----------



## Jenser (7 Jul 2019)

Hi Folks

Many thanks for all your advice, next week should tell a lot and I'm crossing fingers we will have success.  This is from direct communication and hounding them daily to the point they are getting pretty fed up with me and avoiding the call!!  I am in business over 30 years and I have to say I have never witnessed the type of management structure that I am currently dealing with.  Every manager seems to have a manager,  and nobody will take responsibility and will not either return calls/emails - horrendous behaviour to say the least!

Ill keep you posted - thanks.


----------

